# Newbie



## ivanlsjr65 (Jun 4, 2015)

New here. Just getting back into drawing. Haven't done any in about 20 years. Guess just got too into the guitar and my motorcycle and forgot about any art.
Here are a couple I have done.
Not quite as good as I used to do, but a start I guess. trying to remember all I forgot.
At least now there are forums and such to jog my memory.
20 years ago no such luck lol

Thanks for looking and any advice.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your drawings are wonderful. Welcome to the forum. Great people here at all levels of artistic abilities. Personally I'm a novice. I hope you enjoy it. 

Just a hint if you want to put your pictures as thumbnails that can be expanded when posting use the 'attachment management' link. It's toward the bottom of the posting box.


----------



## ivanlsjr65 (Jun 4, 2015)

New here. Just getting back into drawing. Haven't done any in about 20 years. Guess just got too into the guitar and my motorcycle and forgot about any art.
Here are a couple I have done.
Not quite as good as I used to do, but a start I guess. trying to remember all I forgot.
At least now there are forums and such to jog my memory.
20 years ago no such luck lol

Thanks for looking and any advice.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Whoa!! They ARE big.. LOL! But very nice work.. And welcome to the forum! 

D


----------



## ivanlsjr65 (Jun 4, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Whoa!! They ARE big.. LOL! But very nice work.. And welcome to the forum!
> 
> D


doh, yea they are .
I can't seem to figure out how to delete the first ones.
Don't see anyway to edit the first post.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I will fix it for you 

D


----------



## ivanlsjr65 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the greetings and the help. 
Been looking at a lot of the drawings. Lots of good ones here. I got a lot to learn and relearn


----------

